# How to produce 2 x follies for IUI without ov'ing too early?



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

I have my IUI co-ordination appt on Monday and have a Q for you knowledgeable ladies...

My cons confirmed that having two follies ups your chances of success with IUI.  I told him I had one follie on 50iu of Puregon (OI cycle) and he said they would consider increasing my dose for IUI to 75iu.

BUT... I ov'd on CD10 or 11 when my dose was 50iu which I think surely is too early for a good quality mature egg, so while I want to achieve two follies for IUI how can I do this without ov'ing too early?

Maybe start Puregon on CD3 instead of CD2?

Or begin with 50iu then when follies are around 13-14mm up to 75iu?

I will be asking this Q on Monday but our appt is with a nurse not a cons, so I was hoping someone here on FF would know what a cons opinion on this would be.

Thanks in advance!!!!!!!


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi kd,

Not sure I can be much help. I was only getting one follie large enough to ovulate on my first cycles although I had several get to the 13/14mm stage. To get more they increased my clomid and injection dosage from the start of the cycle, this resulted in 2 follies last cycle and with another increase 4 follies on this one.
Not sure about the not ovulating too early, my increase in drugs didn't speed up the time it took me to get to IUI. I'm sure the nurse will be able to advise on the best course of action for you, hope you get your 2 follies  


PompeyD


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

IMO the only way to do IUI in a very controlled manner to ensure a max of 3 follicles is to have regular scans so that your dose can be adjusted accordingly. That would also ensure that if you are about to ovulate early (say CD 11 or 12) they will see what is happening & plan around it OR lower your dose/coast you for a day or two to make sure you ovulate in a controlled way.

I know not all clinics scan on a regular basis & I know of one that only scans once around day 10 & this can lead to lots of cancelled cycles because they have no idea what they will find until it's too late! It's perfectly possible to have MORE than 2 follicles (I had 9 on my 2nd IUI but only 2/3 were of a good size) but it's the ones that are going to ovulate which you want to encourage.

If it were me I would be asking how often they are going to scan you before performing the insem & then take it from there 

Good luck hon

PW
x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks both 

PW - I´ll ask on Monday re; frequency of scans.  With my OI cycle at the same clinic my first scan was CD7 then again on CD10 (would´ve been CD9 except that was a Sunday).  If they start me off on 75iu they might decide to do one around CD5-ish.

Thx!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Good luck KD     xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Shemonkey... feeling strangely calm about it at the moment - let's hope it lasts!


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya KD just wanted to wish you all the best with the appointment   
Tamsin x


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Let us know how you got on KD   xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello lovelies    Thanks for thinking of me    Hope you all had a good Monday?

Saw nurse, all very routine - will be starting off on 75iu and they'll see at my first scan (CD7) how things are going and adjust the dosage if they need to.  She didn't agree to an earlier scan.  Not sure if I'll be given an HCG shot as it seems the decision to do a blood test for LH surge is made closer to the time (eg, second scan).  If there's a natural surge then no HCG.

Answered my own Q about not ov'ing too early as IVF ladies are given mega doses to increase the qty of eggs but their development still usually takes 10-16 days so I'll accept and apply that logic to my own increased dosage  

Now just need to see if natural AF comes.  (Not due for another two weeks or so.)  If she doesn't, I have some Provera to take.

Rushing to the gym now (late as usual).  Want to make the most of my guilt-free fortnight before tx starts!

xoxoxo


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds great KD      xx


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi kd,

Glad it all went okay today. Day 7 scan still gives them plenty of time to adjust your dosage if necessary  

Hope AF behaves & it's not long until you can start tx again  


PompeyD


----------

